# Generic Blue Tops



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Keep hearing these mentioned, seems there's a lot about, but that they cause red welts, and might be 192 aa instead of the 191 sequence of the originals.

But are they any good? Has anyone had results from using them, except a rapid emptying of the coffers?

Thoughts??


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 30, 2008)

*Why do I experience red welts and pain in injection site when I inject some brand of hGH? Is it normal?* No, it is not normal. It indicates that you are using fake hGH. The red welts and pain in the injection site are caused by E.coli protein contamination. Jintropin and Lily's Humatrope use secretion technology which produces a 191 amino acid sequence growth hormone, with much less E.coli protein contamination and no side effects associated with injection, such as red painful welts.

Not from experience but came across this er, somewhere!


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

batfastard said:


> Why do I experience red welts and pain in injection site when I inject some brand of hGH? Is it normal? No, it is not normal. *It indicates that you are using fake hGH.* The red welts and pain in the injection site are caused by E.coli protein contamination. Jintropin and Lily's Humatrope use secretion technology which produces a 191 amino acid sequence growth hormone, with much less E.coli protein contamination and no side effects associated with injection, such as red painful welts.
> 
> Not from experience but came across this er, somewhere!


Do you mean fake, as in not hgh, or fake as in not branded product made under license? :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

batfastard said:


> *Why do I experience red welts and pain in injection site when I inject some brand of hGH? Is it normal?* No, it is not normal. It indicates that you are using fake hGH. The red welts and pain in the injection site are caused by E.coli protein contamination. Jintropin and Lily's Humatrope use secretion technology which produces a 191 amino acid sequence growth hormone, with much less E.coli protein contamination and no side effects associated with injection, such as red painful welts.
> 
> Not from experience but came across this er, somewhere!


this is not true in every case, yes 192aa GH can cause red welts but so can bad injection methods or just one of those things....

normally guys say it is fake gh because they have something to gain from slating the brand of GH...

there is no saving involved by producing 192aa GH instead of 191aa plus only 2% of the population produces antibodies to counter the effect of 192aa GH everyone else will be fine....

Generic is a term for a GH brand that is unlicensed there is more than one source for this type of GH so the quality does change...

Generic GH also can have different colour tops although the most common is blue.

i have used them with no problems whilst getting decent results.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I find the 4iu bottles not as good as the 10iu bottles from my sorce...Thats not in general as many people only try one guys gh if it aint good slates them all as if he,s used them all...I got realy good results and more sides of ansamone and there app 192aa...


----------



## Chemical G (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont think the quality of the blue top GH has been great since the olympic games. I used 300 ius in two months. I am now back on norditropin pens (30iu) even at 4ius every second day it is so much more potent than using 10 ius daily of blue top gh. I rate one should save up and purchase the real deal instead of been disappointed in the generic brands. The Jintropin used to be very good but I havent seen it around in a long time.


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes as i said its not from experience,the quote taken from the jintropin site.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

agree - blue tops I have had of late - diff batches and sources were poo - didnt feel anything like as good as the Hyge I had previously....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bkoz said:


> I find the 4iu bottles not as good as the 10iu bottles from my sorce...Thats not in general as many people only try one guys gh if it aint good slates them all as if he,s used them all...I got realy good results and more sides of ansamone and there app 192aa...


the rumour about ansomone being 192aa was started by Gensci they provided no proof on the matter even the article written by Body of Science stated it was 192aa but again no lab tests where provided weird how many believed it was 192aa with no proof but demanded proof itwas not 192aa....like Bkoz i had good results with ansomone...

when it comes to Blue tops you have to understand their are many sources some good some bad...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

agree with your last sentance, have had some very decent blues and recently some poor ones, luck of the draw I guess


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

does anyone have any experiance with swedish pharma gh?I think it comes in 36iu packs??????


----------

